# OSGi, Hibernate und welche Datenbank?



## Campino (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

ich brauche für eine Anwendung eine Datenbank. Der Zugriff soll über Hibernate laufen. Da das ganze (1) etwas umfangreicher wird und ich (2) am Ende gerne eine Anwendung hätte, die sich mit einem Doppelklick starten lässt (also Datenbankserver und Programm gleichzeitig) dachte ich mir, es könnte sinnvoll sein, die Anwendung in OSGi aufzusetzen und den Datenbankserver, Hibernate und meine Anwendung je als Bundles laufen zu lassen (eventuell besteht die Anwendung sogar aus mehreren Bundles). Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen: 

1) Ist das sinnvoll oder überlege ich mir besser was anderes? 

2) Welche Datenbank bietet sich dafür an? Google liefert irgendwie keine Datenbanken, die schon als Bundles geliefert werden. Gibt es die nicht oder bin ich zu doof um Google zu bedienen? 

Danke schonmal, 
campino


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2009)

1) klar, kann man schon machen wenn man keine riesen Anforderungen an die DB hat
2) aufgrund von 1) brauchst du wohl eine embedded DB, da würde ich zB H2 vorschlagen. Welche DB als Bundle ausgeliefert wird ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Ein jar in ein Bundle umzubauen oder ein Bundle zu bauen das mehrere Jars enthält ist eine Sache von wenigen Minuten


----------



## maki (13. Mai 2009)

Google mal nach "Spring enterprise Repository", da gibt es einige OS projekte bereits als fertige OSGi bundles.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2009)

Viele gibt's auch bei Eclipse Orbit. Nur keine Datenbank


----------



## Campino (13. Mai 2009)

Okay, danke, dass hilft mir schon mal. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ein bisschen einlesen, ein bisschen rumprobieren usw.


----------

